# Anticipazioni Report: errore dosaggio terza dose Moderna,circa 40.000 anziani cavie. E Pfizer...



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

Stasera puntata molto importante di Report, infatti è la volta di Moderna e Pfizer dopo la settimana scorsa Astrazeneca.

Errore clamoroso di AIFA riguardo Moderna, infatti ha dato il doppio della dose raccomandata a una platea di circa 40.000 cittadini italiani.

Ricapitoliamo l'imbarazzante vicenda:

Il 3 settembre Moderna richiede autorizzazione alla terza dose a EMA e FDA.

Il 9 settembre AIFA dà via libera alla terza dose per fragili e anziani, ma solo tipologia mrna quindi Moderna o Pfizer

E qui succede il disastro, perchè per gli immunodepressi si tratta di dose addizionale mentre per gli over 60 è un booster dunque un mero potenziamento che richede un dosaggio inferiore.

E' persino la stessa azienda ad esplicitarlo, perchè con la dose dimezzata si ottengono comunque gli stessi anticorpi aggiuntivi ergo non ha alcuna utilità quanto deciso in Italia oltre ovviamente a consumare il doppio delle dosi.

Il problema non è solo sprecare dosi o iniettare vaccino inutile non necessario, bensì che gli studi scientifici hanno dimostrato che metà dosaggio fa calare il rischio di reazioni avverse al vaccino perciò circa 40.000 persone sono state esposte colpevolmente a un rischio maggiore a loro insaputa per un errore gestionale italiano.

8 ottobre il ministero della Salute tergiversa e va solo su Pfizer, ma ormai il danno è fatto in un mese intero di vaccinazioni.
Questo appare connesso a quanto avvenuto negli USA dove il 12 ottobre la stessa FDA non aveva ancora autorizzato Moderna per dati discordanti sull'efficacia del vaccino.
Solo il 19 ottobre FDA autorizza Moderna.



Un altro servizio è su Pfizer appunto, per capire quanto duri davvero l'efficacia dei vaccini.
Gli studi presentati per la terza dose erano reputati insufficienti dagli enti regolatori, infatti si parlava di due mesi di dosi effettive e non nove come poi si è detto pubblicamente.

Insider legati a Pfizer, presenti in riunioni decisionali, assicurano che già a marzo nell'azienda si parlava del business della terza dose.


Infine si andrà a studiare il caso Israele, un vero e proprio laboratorio a cielo aperto di Pfizer.
Green pass rinnovato a sei mesi ad ogni dose e terza dose già data a una parte importante della popolazione prima di tutti gli altri paesi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Novembre 2021)

Tra l’altro ci sono studi scientifici che dimostrano che i vaccini mRNA non funzionano più granché, perché la proteina spike è mutata, quindi sta terza dose sarebbe pressoché inutile.


----------



## Marilson (1 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro ci sono studi scientifici che dimostrano che i vaccini mRNA non funzionano più granché, perché la proteina spike è mutata, quindi sta terza dose sarebbe pressoché inutile.


i vaccini a mRNA continuano a garantire un elevato livello di protezione contro ospedalizzazione e morte anche con variante delta. Tuttavia, essendo la protezione inferiore rispetto alla variante originale o alla alpha, serve una concentrazione di anticorpi superiore, motivo per cui e' indicata la terza dose. Quindi quello che dici e' semplicemente non vero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> i vaccini a mRNA continuano a garantire un elevato livello di protezione contro ospedalizzazione e morte anche con variante delta. Tuttavia, essendo la protezione inferiore rispetto alla variante originale o alla alpha, serve una concentrazione di anticorpi superiore, motivo per cui e' indicata la terza dose. Quindi quello che dici e' semplicemente non vero.


Beh certamente le tue fonti sono accreditate, visto che le mie si basano su studi scientifici che attestano quanto ho affermato.


----------



## Marilson (1 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh certamente le tue fonti sono accreditate, visto che le mie si basano su studi scientifici che attestano quanto ho affermato.


Quello che dici non e' vero, e' sufficiente dire questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Quello che dici non e' vero, e' sufficiente dire questo.


Io mi riferisco a studi scientifici israeliani che attestano che l’efficacia del vaccino cala del 30%, poi ti lascio alle TUE verità da tuttologo. Bye.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2021)

M


Andris ha scritto:


> Stasera puntata molto importante di Report, infatti è la volta di Moderna e Pfizer dopo la settimana scorsa Astrazeneca.
> 
> Errore clamoroso di AIFA riguardo Moderna, infatti ha dato il doppio della dose raccomandata a una platea di circa 40.000 cittadini italiani.
> 
> ...



Ma tanto con sto popolo di pecore che continua a chiedere dosi su dosi (manco i drogati...) cosa volete aspettarvi?


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

un'altra chicca della puntata ora in onda:

*In Italia non c'è alcuno studio in corso sul calo di anticorpi dei vaccinati, tranne uno autonomo al Niguarda di Milano autofinanziato senza alcuna connessione con ISS o ministero della Sanità.
Hanno esaminato 3.000 persone e gli anticorpi a sei mesi erano più che dimezzati.*

persone che lavorano in sanità e non fanno tamponi da due mesi, devono essere loro a chiedere all'ASL di farlo quando vedono i colleghi infettati.

*Un dirigente ISS con faccia oscurata ha detto che il green pass è stato aumentato dalla politica a 12 mesi perchè altrimenti ci sarebbero stati oltre 3 milioni di persone con certificato scaduto e privi senza possibilità di riaverlo, a meno di tamponi.
Nessun dato scientifico supporta tale scelta*


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2021)

Stanno finalmente dicendo che gli effetti avversi dei vaccini mrna, in particolare miocarditi, sono tutt'altro che rari e che sotto i 50 anni il rapporti rischi/benefici è a sfavore dei vaccini. E che non c'è alcuna prova scientifica sull'assenza di rischi e sugli effetti della terza dose.


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto con sto popolo di pecore che continua a chiedere dosi su dosi (manco i drogati...) cosa volete aspettarvi?


la cosa più inquietante è che nel paese con più avvocati d'Europa e dei magistrati maniaci di protagonismo non c'è un'unione di persone che vanno alla procura della Repubblica a denunciare le azioni delle politica.
c'è giusto qualche cane sciolto poco noto e senza supporto mediatico
sono tutte azioni da querela che stiamo sentendo


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2021)

Sono dei mostri. Dei veri mostri.

L'avranno fatta anche a Cacarella la doppia dose di Moderna?


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2021)

Finalmente emerge anche che il tanto decantato CTS ne sa meno di zero e decide senza basarsi su evidenze scientifiche specie per quanto riguarda l'estensione a 12 mesi del greenpass dei vaccinati


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

spettacolare questa città dei gay in Massachussets con 95% di vaccinati dove c'è stato il cluster con 3/4 vaccinati sintomatici.

*da maggio negli USA non si registrano più tracciamenti per i vaccinati per volere di Biden*

complimenti mr president


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2021)

Raga mettiamoci l'anima in pace, abbiamo due verità oggettive:
1) I vaccini, che proteggano o meno, non metteranno fine alla pandemia che andrà via da sola.
2) Aspettiamoci malori sospetti in futuro, durante e/o dopo che finisce questo schifo. 

Intanto vediamo come finirà in GB. Se fino alla primavera 2022 i numeri dei ricoveri e decessi non subiranno aumenti drastici e preoccupanti, tanto vale diffondere progressivamente ovunque il liberi tutti e basta. Sarebbe di sicuro molto meno folle che farsi tutte queste dosi, senza prove scientifiche che funzionino.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2021)

Confermato (o svelato per chi da mesi continua a credere alla propaganda dei media italiani) che la carica virale tra vaccinati e non vaccinati è uguale e contagiano allo stesso modo. Insomma il greenpass (se non basato esclusivamente sui tamponi) come già si sapeva non ha fondamento


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2021)

Ovviamente, se c'era Trump alla presidenza, con tutti questi morti e contagi negli USA già lo avrebbero crocifisso reputandolo un terrorista peggiore dell'ISIS. Con il babbà Biden tutti zitti.


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

questo membro FDA dà intervista in un luogo sicuro perchè parla contro Biden.
Arabia Saudita is coming...


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo membro FDA dà intervista in un luogo sicuro perchè parla contro Biden.
> Arabia Saudita is coming...


E sta dicendo che dopo le seconde dosi ci sono stati *numerosi casi di miocarditi* e si chiede cosa potrebbero causare le terze dosi!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Novembre 2021)

Io ho una semplice domanda e vorrei una risposta che sia una vera risposta e non una provocazione. 

Se i vaccini non funzionano, perché oggi, a differenza dell'anno scorso, gli ospedali non sono pieni di ricoverati, la gente va allo stadio, le discoteche sono aperte e via dicendo?

Vorrei solo una risposta e non un maledetto attacco personale.


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

alla grande: Pfizer ha avuto il via libera alla terza dose con uno studio su 312 persone
praticamente meno di qualche condominio

negli ultimi giorni ce ne sarebbe un altro più grande, ma nulla ancora pubblicato

un ricercatore americano, esperto di trial clinici, ha detto che degli oltre 40.000 partecipanti al trial iniziale di Pfizer ne è rimasto appena il 7%
ormai il business è partito, non servono più

il trial sarebbe dovuto durare fino al 2022, come concordato con gli enti regolatori


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho una semplice domanda e vorrei una risposta che sia una vera risposta e non una provocazione.
> 
> Se i vaccini non funzionano, perché oggi, a differenza dell'anno scorso, gli ospedali non sono pieni di ricoverati, la gente va allo stadio, le discoteche sono aperte e via dicendo?
> 
> Vorrei solo una risposta e non un maledetto attacco personale.


Qui non si sta discutendo sull'efficacia dei vaccini, ma del perchè della terza dose. Un membro dell'FDA a Report ha appena detto che tra i molti che hanno fatto la doppia dose molti casi lievi.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho una semplice domanda e vorrei una risposta che sia una vera risposta e non una provocazione.
> 
> Se i vaccini non funzionano, perché oggi, a differenza dell'anno scorso, gli ospedali non sono pieni di ricoverati, la gente va allo stadio, le discoteche sono aperte e via dicendo?
> 
> Vorrei solo una risposta e non un maledetto attacco personale.


Semplicemente i vaccini funzionano mediamente per qualche mese per ridurre il rischio di contrarre il covid in forma grave. Però su report non stanno dicendo che non funzionano ma che hanno una durata "breve", frequenti effetti avversi, non limitano il contagio e che le decisioni di governi e altro soggetti non si basano su evidenze scientifiche ma su questioni politiche.


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

adesso si passa allo stato ebraico con il 60% che ha già avuto la terza dose


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qui non si sta discutendo sull'efficacia dei
> 
> 
> raducioiu ha scritto:
> ...



Boh. Non so che pensare. Per uno che dice una cosa (parlo di medici, membri FDA) c'è qualcun altro che dice il contrario.
Come si fa a dar ragione a uno o all'altro?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2021)

*Israele, una dott.ssa: "In estate aumento di ricoveri di persone con doppia dose".*


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

dai che tra poco sono sicuri che arrivi anche il 5g


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

in Palestina solo 40% ha avuto il vaccino...penso sia il rapporto più diseguale tra due luoghi confinanti


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2021)

*Report: Con terza dose crollo dei contagi in Israele, ma USA e UE sollevano dubbi sul piano scientifico, mentre per l'OMS c'è un problema etico.*


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

il prof ebreo ammonisce gli italiani:

"Al primo starnuto tremerete"

minchia, che paura

comunque stanno ben indottrinati pure là... 

"Smettiamo di contare le dosi"

"E che problema c'è a fare altre dosi ?"


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2021)

*Nachman Ash, responsabile della campagna vaccinale: "Paghiamo molto per i vaccini, ma non possiamo parlare di soldi".

Vicedirettore Pfizer: Israele è il nostro laboratorio.

Ash smentisce: "Non siamo un laboratorio, non facciamo esperimenti sulla gente".

Ash consiglia all'Italia: "Monitorate gli anticorpi e preparate un piano per la terza dose. Per combattere la pandemia, bisogna vaccinare di nuovo tutti quanti".*


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

che ce frega di zan e renzi, stavamo a parlare di cose serie.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2021)

*Shahar, responabile piano vaccinale Israele: "Bisogna smettere di contare le dosi. Bisogna farsi la dose annualmente".*


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Boh. Non so che pensare. Per uno che dice una cosa (parlo di medici, membri FDA) c'è qualcun altro che dice il contrario.
> Come si fa a dar ragione a uno o all'altro?


Questo purtroppo è vero.
È difficile farsi un'idea chiara.
Personalmente mi influenza il fatto che a mio parere le istituzioni stiano basando la campagna vaccinale sulla propaganda e sull'assenza di trasparenza.


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Shahar, responabile piano vaccinale Israele: "Bisogna smettere di contare le dosi. Bisogna farsi la dose annualmente".*


ha detto nove mesi, dodici mesi...in realtà in Israele è sei mesi per avere il green pass e gli altri sono stati annullati dal ministero.
surreale: loro annullano quelli validi, noi li aumentiamo di tre mesi


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2021)

Insomma Israele conferma che di fatto l'efficacia concreta del vaccino Pfizer è bene o male al massimo di 6 mesi, poi via con terza, quarta, quinta, ecc ... dose


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Shahar, responabile piano vaccinale Israele: "Bisogna smettere di contare le dosi. Bisogna farsi la dose annualmente".*


Del resto come si fa per l’influenza , non c‘e nulla di strano


----------



## Andris (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Del resto come si fa per l’influenza , non c‘e nulla di strano


dopo sei mesi dal vaccino non hai più il green pass in Israele, non puoi lavorare e avere vita sociale di gruppo
sono due in un anno


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha detto nove mesi, dodici mesi...in realtà in Israele è sei mesi per avere il green pass e gli altri sono stati annullati dal ministero.
> surreale: loro annullano quelli validi, noi li aumentiamo di tre mesi


Si ho riportato solo le prime parole. In ogni caso, una cosa concordata dai più, anche dai membri dell'FDA scettici, è che la terza dose è consigliata per gli anziani e fragili mentre ci sono perplessità per le altre fasce d'età.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2021)

Fa tenerezza che qualche estremista pro-vax cerchi sempre di screditare queste discussioni e qualsiasi prova che va contro la propaganda di stato e collaborazionisti tirando in ballo la scemenza del 5G.


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Fa tenerezza che qualche estremista pro-vax cerchi sempre di screditare queste discussioni e qualsiasi prova che va contro la propaganda di stato e collaborazionisti tirando in ballo la scemenza del 5G.


non si tratta di avere cieca fiducia ma di provare a fare qualcosa per uscirne, anche correndo possibili rischi, cosa che qualcuno troppo egoista non considera nemmeno. Sicuramente non far nulla e trincerarsi sempre dietro a complotti non è la soluzione. 
io poi potrei essere il primo a fregarmene, tanto ho fatto sia COVID che vaccini e sono in perfetta salute, per cui penso potrei proprio non pensarci nemmeno ad ulteriori dosi, ma si tratta si una scelta sociale, mentre quella no vax è una scelta puramente egoistica (anche se paradossalmente avessero ragione). 
Non difendo il governo suo vaccini, gli errori sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> non si tratta di avere cieca fiducia ma di provare a fare qualcosa per uscirne, anche correndo possibili rischi, cosa che qualcuno troppo egoista non considera nemmeno. Sicuramente non far nulla e trincerarsi sempre dietro a complotti non è la soluzione.
> io poi potrei essere il primo a fregarmene, tanto ho fatto sia COVID che vaccini e sono in perfetta salute, per cui penso potrei proprio non pensarci nemmeno ad ulteriori dosi, ma si tratta si una scelta sociale, mentre quella no vax è una scelta puramente egoistica (anche se paradossalmente avessero ragione).
> Non difendo il governo suo vaccini, gli errori sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


È una scemenza alimentata dalla propaganda, quella della scelta sociale. Siamo in uno stato (sempre meno) libero, non in uno stato etico e nemmeno in uno stato totalitario, per cui ogni scelta è una scelta ontologicamente individuale, che ha effetti individuali e conseguenze individuali. Se fai il vaccino lo fai per te, non per gli altri. Gli altri lo fanno per loro e ognuno lo fa per sè. Il concetto di scelta sociale è un abomio: se per assurdo un domani lo stato ti dicesse che devi suicidarti per evitare il sovrappopolamento tu cosa faresti? Perchè queste sono le conseguenze pericolose del concetto di "scelta sociale".


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2021)

tu guarda cosa ho trovato online...giovedì gli italiani vanno a scuola rabbinica
mi segno i partecipanti, vediamo dal prossimo week-end quali pensieri riporteranno

evento chiuso al pubblico per "motivi sanitari" si legge


>


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> È una scemenza alimentata dalla propaganda, quella della scelta sociale. Siamo in uno stato (sempre meno) libero, non in uno stato etico e nemmeno in uno stato totalitario, per cui ogni scelta è una scelta ontologicamente individuale, che ha effetti individuali e conseguenze individuali. Se fai il vaccino lo fai per te, non per gli altri. Gli altri lo fanno per loro e ognuno lo fa per sè. Il concetto di scelta sociale è un abomio: se per assurdo un domani lo stato ti dicesse che devi suicidarti per evitare il sovrappopolamento tu cosa faresti? Perchè queste sono le conseguenze pericolose del concetto di "scelta sociale".


La società serve solo quando lo stato deve dare.. Quando invece chiede si invoca la libertà individuale.. Bel modo di ragionare, tipo quello lo delle megabanche che fanno utili privati e quando falliscono vogliono essere salvate coi soldi pubblici..


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> È una scemenza alimentata dalla propaganda, quella della scelta sociale. Siamo in uno stato (sempre meno) libero, non in uno stato etico e nemmeno in uno stato totalitario, per cui ogni scelta è una scelta ontologicamente individuale, che ha effetti individuali e conseguenze individuali. Se fai il vaccino lo fai per te, non per gli altri. Gli altri lo fanno per loro e ognuno lo fa per sè. Il concetto di scelta sociale è un abomio: se per assurdo un domani lo stato ti dicesse che devi suicidarti per evitare il sovrappopolamento tu cosa faresti? Perchè queste sono le conseguenze pericolose del concetto di "scelta sociale".


Quella di non far niente rimane comunque una scelta egoistica, lecita ma sempre egoistica e dettata dalla paura


----------



## Devil man (2 Novembre 2021)

Vedrete con la terza dose altro che No-VAX hahahahahahaha ci sarà da sbellicarsi


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2021)

nel frattempo Trieste è diventato il cluster più grande d’Italia


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro ci sono studi scientifici che dimostrano che i vaccini mRNA non funzionano più granché, perché la proteina spike è mutata, quindi sta terza dose sarebbe pressoché inutile.


Questa è un'inesattezza, non è vero quanto affermi.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Quella di non far niente rimane comunque una scelta egoistica, lecita ma sempre egoistica e dettata dalla paura





danjr ha scritto:


> Quella di non far niente rimane comunque una scelta egoistica, lecita ma sempre egoistica e dettata dalla paura


Quello di non vaccinarsi è un diritto, visto che non sussiste alcun obbligo manifesto. Tra l'altro la paura è un sentimento umanissimo. Chi non ha paura di solito non fa una bella fine.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La società serve solo quando lo stato deve dare.. Quando invece chiede si invoca la libertà individuale.. Bel modo di ragionare, tipo quello lo delle megabanche che fanno utili privati e quando falliscono vogliono essere salvate coi soldi pubblici..


Lo stato non può chiedere oltre il limite dei diritti che esso stesso stabilisce.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Lo stato non può chiedere oltre il limite dei diritti che esso stesso stabilisce.


Si si naturalmente la gente sana di mente capisce che le regole generali in casi eccezionali magari vanno messe un po' da parte.. È un po' come se durante una guerra si applicasse la giustizia ordinaria.. Avrebbe senso? No ovviamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quello di non vaccinarsi è un diritto, visto che non sussiste alcun obbligo manifesto. Tra l'altro la paura è un sentimento umanissimo. Chi non ha paura di solito non fa una bella fine.


Paura di un vaccino.. Invece di un virus che ha fatto 150mila morti in Italia e almeno 5 milioni di morti nel mondo paura no.. Ah già ma muoiono solo i vecchi con 15 patologie pregresse


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si naturalmente la gente sana di mente capisce che le regole generali in casi eccezionali magari vanno messe un po' da parte.. È un po' come se durante una guerra si applicasse la giustizia ordinaria.. Avrebbe senso? No ovviamente


Lo stato può imporre un obbligo in questo caso. Se non lo fa un motivo ci sarà. Comunque perdonami ma mi sono imposto una regola: mai interloquire con chi paragona l'emergenza del Covid a una guerra, i non vaccinati a chi passa con il rosso, i contrari al green pass ai disertori. Sono sicuro capirai.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Paura di un vaccino.. Invece di un virus che ha fatto 150mila morti in Italia e almeno 5 milioni di morti nel mondo paura no.. Ah già ma muoiono solo i vecchi con 15 patologie pregresse


Non sei tu a stabilire di cosa si debba aver paura. Per il resto vedi la risposta sopra. Stammi bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Lo stato può imporre un obbligo in questo caso. Se non lo fa un motivo ci sarà. Comunque perdonami ma mi sono imposto una regola: mai interloquire con chi paragona l'emergenza del Covid a una guerra, i non vaccinati a chi passa con il rosso, i contrari al green pass ai disertori. Sono sicuro capirai.


Capisco che fa comodo evitare le argomentazioni scomode, tipo l'aumento esponenziale dei casi a Trieste.. Meglio parlare solo con chi ci da ragione, in ogni caso non ho detto che il covid è come la guerra, ho fatto un esempio di situazione eccezionale che può portare a deroghe a certe leggi.. Se poi una pandemia globale che ha causato lockdown in tutto il mondo non è annoverabile come situazione eccezionale non so cosa lo sia, forse un asteroide..


----------



## Manue (2 Novembre 2021)

Quando viene tirato in ballo il bene sociale rido come se stessi guardando Fantozzi alla riscossa.

Curioso tirare in ballo il bene sociale quando basta fare un giro sulle notizie del giorno di qualche sito web di provincia, per trovare cose tipo "risse alla partita di terza categoria" ... "risse per un parcheggio al supermercato" ..
ecc ecc

bene sociale... ahahahahahah


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> non si tratta di avere cieca fiducia ma di provare a fare qualcosa per uscirne, *anche correndo possibili rischi, cosa che qualcuno troppo egoista non considera nemmeno*. Sicuramente non far nulla e trincerarsi sempre dietro a complotti non è la soluzione.
> io poi potrei essere il primo a fregarmene, tanto ho fatto sia COVID che vaccini e sono in perfetta salute, per cui penso potrei proprio non pensarci nemmeno ad ulteriori dosi, *ma si tratta si una scelta sociale, mentre quella no vax è una scelta puramente egoistica (anche se paradossalmente avessero ragione)*.
> Non difendo il governo suo vaccini, gli errori sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


Quindi mi stai dicendo che io, cittadino libero con i tuoi stessi diritti, che non credo nella pandemia ma solo nella presenza di un coronavirus neanche poi così letale, devo iniettarmi per il tuo bene un vaccino potenzialmente pericoloso in grado di uccidermi, solo perché tu hai deciso di credere ciecamente alla propaganda, così come la stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini.

E tutto questo a tuo vantaggio, anche se poi si dovesse scoprire che io o gli scettici come me in fondo avevamo ragione.

Cioè, no, aspetta. Sei serio?
Ti prego, dimmi che scherzi per favore, perché se stai scherzando allora ci facciamo quattro risate tutti assieme.
Ma se sei serio, sappi che sei a livello di Magda Goebbels, che ammazzò volontariamente i suoi figli nel bunker di Berlino, perché secondo la SUA visione non c'era altro modo per sfuggire ad un mondo senza nazionalsocialismo.

State diventando seriamente preoccupanti, signori miei.


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Paura di un vaccino.. Invece di un virus che ha fatto *150mila morti in Italia* e almeno 5 milioni di morti nel mondo paura no.. Ah già ma muoiono solo i vecchi con 15 patologie pregresse


Non ne ha fatti 150 mila. Basta con la propaganda!
Anche l'Avvocatura dello Stato ha detto che quei numeri sono falsi in quanto venivano mischiati morti da COVID con morti di qualsiasi altra patologia, ma a cui a seguito di un tampone era stata rinvenuta la positività. E sono stati dichiarati come tali senza nemmeno autopsie.

Inoltre, finiamola con le scemenze: il problema in Italia non è stato del COVID, ma dei continui tagli alla sanità operati in nome del liberismo.
Dal titolo V della costituzione fino alla trasformazione degli ospedali in Aziende Ospedaliere. Il COVID non è stato responsabile di un cavolo di niente, sebbene lo si sia dipinto come colui che ha quasi collassato la sanità pubblica. Il disastro era dietro l'angolo ed è stato causato da governi scellerati, votati da gente che continua ancora oggi a sostenere PD, FI, Lega e compagnia cantante.
Tant'è che l'ospedale per COVID aperto a Rho è stato un fallimento su tutta la linea.

Detto ciò, NO: non ho paura di una malattia che ha fatto SOLO 5 milioni di morti nel mondo su quasi 250 milioni di casi, e su una base di quasi 8 miliardi di abitanti. NO, non ho paura di questa malattia.


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che io, cittadino libero con i tuoi stessi diritti, che non credo nella pandemia ma solo nella presenza di un coronavirus neanche poi così letale, devo iniettarmi per il tuo bene un vaccino potenzialmente pericoloso in grado di uccidermi, solo perché tu hai deciso di credere ciecamente alla propaganda, così come la stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini.
> 
> E tutto questo a tuo vantaggio, anche se poi si dovesse scoprire che io o gli scettici come me in fondo avevamo ragione.
> 
> ...


Dove avrei scritto che devi? Ho detto che è una scelta leggi il una ma egoistica


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dove avrei scritto che devi? Ho detto che è una scelta leggi il una ma egoistica


Lo hai fatto intendere nel momento in cui usi il concetto di bene comune come leva per la vaccinazione, additando chi non si vaccina come egoista.
Di fatto non è un dovere legislativo, ma morale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ne ha fatti 150 mila. Basta con la propaganda!
> Anche l'Avvocatura dello Stato ha detto che quei numeri sono falsi in quanto venivano mischiati morti da COVID con morti di qualsiasi altra patologia, ma a cui a seguito di un tampone era stata rinvenuta la positività. E sono stati dichiarati come tali senza nemmeno autopsie.
> 
> Inoltre, finiamola con le scemenze: il problema in Italia non è stato del COVID, ma dei continui tagli alla sanità operati in nome del liberismo.
> ...


Insomma un mondo di babbei che si è fermato x nulla.. X fortuna ci siete voi svegli che avete capito tutto e svelate a noi ingenui le grandi cospirazioni globali..


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Insomma un mondo di babbei che si è fermato x nulla.. X fortuna ci siete voi svegli che avete capito tutto e svelate a noi ingenui le grandi cospirazioni globali..


Io non svelo niente a nessuno. Se volessi dimostrare come tu sia intriso di propaganda, ci sarebbero ben altri argomenti che mi permetterebbero di smontare la tua marea di convinzioni da libro di scuola.
E risparmiati il sarcasmo da finto istruito. La realtà sta sotto gli occhi di tutti. E il crollo dei sistemi democratici in nome di emergenze fittizie anche.
Siete quelli che qui dentro si riempono la bocca di antifascismo e anti-manganelli e poi accettate tacitamente un GP, che non è uno strumento sanitario ma è uno strumento di coercizione del pensiero individuale, se usato come requisito per l'insegnamento e il lavoro, e soprattutto se usato come veicolo per allontanare coloro che hanno dichiarato essere scettici sulla vulgata del governo.

Quando vi si fa il paragone con i totalitarismi del '900 tirate subito in ballo stermini e simili per dimostrare a voi stessi che non c'è correlazione, dimostrando soltanto quello che si definisce analfabetismo funzionale, ovvero l'incapacità di comprendere, in questo caso, i fenomeni che vi circondano, basandosi su analogie storiche che vanno prese per astratto e non nella loro totale concretezza.
Dimostrate una pochezza di ragionamento senza precedenti, che denota come l'istruzione obbligatoria non serva a nulla, se ai ragazzi non viene insegnato a pensare anziché ad imparare la paginetta di storia a memoria. E qui stendo un velo pietoso sulla qualità di quelle paginette di storia.

E questo non c'entra niente con la volontà o meno di vaccinarsi, che è un diritto inalienabile individuale e che nessuno degli scettici come me ha mai messo in discussione. Qui si tratta di ben altro.
Si tratta di un precedente di gravità altissima che si è permesso. Scambiare i diritti individuali in nome di un qualcosa che serve al bene comune è esattamente il primo passo verso totalitarismo.

Ma è inutile parlarne, oramai. Il danno voluto dalla politica è sotto gli occhi di tutti. E non basteranno un paio di generazioni per rimediare. Sempre che le prossime generazioni non siano più addomesticate di questa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Novembre 2021)

Intanto il PD (che partito inutile e demente,ma qui dentro esiste qualcuno che davvero li vota ?) ha richiesto una interrogazione parlamentare contro Report.

Fino a ieri,quando indagavano sulla destra,tutti contenti ad applaudire,"no al bavaglio",grandissime inchieste di report,poi quando lo stesso Report va a toccare un argomento tanto caro a questo partito inutile chiamato PD...apriti cielo!
Ma di cosa hanno paura ? Che salti fuori qualche magagna del Conte 2 ?

Addirittura sono arrivati a sostenere che nella messa in onda di ieri,i vari filmati contenessero svariati contenuti "no vax".
Duro Ranucci,che ha subito replicato che come giornalista ha tutto il diritto di essere libero di raccontare delle criticità e che i parlamenti non avessero visto un solo minuto della puntata.

Insomma,la stessa storia.
Così come successo qualche mese fa con Giordano,anche Ranucci è stato "avvisato" dal sistema .
Guai a dire la verità sui vaccini.

Dei vaccini si deve parlare solo in termini positivi,mai parlare di criticità,morti,malanni.


----------



## sunburn (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Insomma un mondo di babbei che si è fermato x nulla.. X fortuna ci siete voi svegli che avete capito tutto e svelate a noi ingenui le grandi cospirazioni globali..


Penso che siano inutili questi discorsi. In natura, quando l'elefantino viene sbranato da un alligatore mentre si abbevera al fiume, c'è l'elefantino che vede la scena e scappa e c'è l'elefantino "no-alligatori" che si avvicina al fiume. Inutile che ti dica come finisca la storia.
L'Umanità si è evoluta fino al punto di mettere a punto strumenti per "barare" nel gioco della Natura consentendo la sopravvivenza anche a soggetti che, in una situazione governata dal principio della selezione naturale puro e semplice, non sarebbero sopravvissuti. Se qualcuno non vuole utilizzare quegli strumenti, tornerà a prevalere la Natura con la sua selezione.
L'unica cosa che conta è che l'1/11/2020 i numeri di contagi, ricoveri e terapie intensive erano rispettivamente otto, sei e cinque volte di più rispetto all'1/11/2021. Fino a quando non ne risulti danneggiata la collettività, se qualcuno vuole continuare a starnazzare che gli alligatori non esistono, non è un problema nostro. Se e quando causeranno un danno, verranno prese le necessarie contromisure. Fino ad allora, penso sia inutile cercare di convincere chi sostiene teorie antiscientifiche: ti metteresti seriamente a discutere con un terrapiattista sulla forma della Terra?


----------



## raducioiu (2 Novembre 2021)

> In natura, quando l'elefantino viene sbranato da un alligatore mentre si abbevera al fiume, c'è l'elefantino che vede la scena e scappa e c'è l'elefantino "no-alligatori" che si avvicina al fiume. Inutile che ti dica come finisca la storia.


Chissà se c'è anche l'elefantino che si fa mangiare dall'alligatore (sarebbe più corretto coccodrillo per essere realistici non condividendo lo stesso habitat) perchè qualche altro elefantino gli dice che è per il bene comune (l'alligatore sazio non sbrana gli altri) e quindi anche suo, anche perchè "non c'è mica altra soluzione" dato che c'è il coccodrillo e non si può mica stare a vita lontani dall'acqua. E lui va contento contento a fare il suo dovere ridendo in faccia ai pochi elefantini che gli fan presente che il giorno dopo l'alligatore avrà nuovamente fame e che farsi mangiare può avere effetti collaterali tipo la morte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non svelo niente a nessuno. Se volessi dimostrare come tu sia intriso di propaganda, ci sarebbero ben altri argomenti che mi permetterebbero di smontare la tua marea di convinzioni da libro di scuola.
> E risparmiati il sarcasmo da finto istruito. La realtà sta sotto gli occhi di tutti. E il crollo dei sistemi democratici in nome di emergenze fittizie anche.
> Siete quelli che qui dentro si riempono la bocca di antifascismo e anti-manganelli e poi accettate tacitamente un GP, che non è uno strumento sanitario ma è uno strumento di coercizione del pensiero individuale, se usato come requisito per l'insegnamento e il lavoro, e soprattutto se usato come veicolo per allontanare coloro che hanno dichiarato essere scettici sulla vulgata del governo.
> 
> ...


Ma basta co sta fuffa retorica...un concentrato di nulla che si basa sempre e solo sul concetto che siamo sotto attacco, sotto dittatura, e di volta in volta cambia il grande nemico oscuro, ma sempre c'è qualcuno che muove trame segrete con cui privarci di libertà o diritti...
Sono anni e anni che sento sti discorsi, probabilmente li avranno fatti anche ai tempi di Chernobyl alcuni che "ma quali radiazioni pericolose, io non vedo nulla, è tutto un complotto per farci stare chiusi in casa e non mangiare il cibo dei nostri campi"..
Dagli alieni all'11 Settembre è sempre la stessa minestra di poteri occulti che vogliono privarci del sapere vero e ci vendono fandonie..
Fino a ieri la cospirazione era delle big corporation che annullavano i governi eletti, quando sono i governi a fare i lockdown con cui le corporation ci hanno rimesso miliardi allora la mano oscura cambia, ma ci deve sempre essere qualcosa dietro..è così difficile accettare la realtà di un mondo che oggi presenta un conto salato all'umanità che si credeva padrona assoluta del globo?

Qui non c'è nessun piano per privare nessuno di alcun diritto, c'è una limitazione di diritti resa necessaria dalle circostanze (diritti inventati dall'uomo, non dalla natura eh)..la cosa che non si vuole capire è che il GP non è uno strumento di controllo (per quello basterebbero i cellulari che usate 20 ore al giorno) ma un sistema di coercizione per portare più gente possibile a vaccinarsi, cosa che ci sta permettendo un ritorno alla vita (più o meno) normale..cosa che altrimenti sarebbe impossibile se i contagi (e i ricoveri) galoppassero come un anno fa..

Ma del resto leggo perfino di negazioni sui numeri evidenti dei morti (nel 2020 oltre 100mila morti in più in Italia rispetto alla media del periodo 2015-2019 nonostante 2 mesi chiusi in casa senza incidenti stradali e morti sul lavoro) o sulla validità dei vaccini quando è palese come la vaccinazione stia funzionando (benché con tutti i limiti di un vaccino realizzato in fretta e furia per via dell'eccezionalità della situazione)

Quindi qui abbiamo negazione di evidenze matematiche e negazione della scienza intesa come ricerca, ma i "fessi" sono gli altri, la massa in maggioranza perché siamo tutti topi dietro al pifferaio secondo qualcuno..

Che poi ci possano essere situazioni che vanno chiarite è evidente, la gestione delle emergenze porta anche a commettere errori, questo lo sa chiunque gestisca emergenze grandi o piccole..ma sempre, nelle emergenze, prima ci si preoccupa di mettere la situazione in sicurezza, poi si indaga sulle colpe..

Adesso arriverà @princeps con la sua perenne risata  che mi ricorda il vecchio adagio "il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti"


----------



## mil77 (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non svelo niente a nessuno. Se volessi dimostrare come tu sia intriso di propaganda, ci sarebbero ben altri argomenti che mi permetterebbero di smontare la tua marea di convinzioni da libro di scuola.
> E risparmiati il sarcasmo da finto istruito. La realtà sta sotto gli occhi di tutti. E il crollo dei sistemi democratici in nome di emergenze fittizie anche.
> Siete quelli che qui dentro si riempono la bocca di antifascismo e anti-manganelli e poi accettate tacitamente un GP, che non è uno strumento sanitario ma è uno strumento di coercizione del pensiero individuale, se usato come requisito per l'insegnamento e il lavoro, e soprattutto se usato come veicolo per allontanare coloro che hanno dichiarato essere scettici sulla vulgata del governo.
> 
> ...


Ma esattamente a chi stai dando del voi? perchè non posso pensare che fai un post così contro tutti quelli che non la pensano come te...
Poi già uno che inzia il post con "*Io non svelo niente a nessuno*", poi continua con "L*a realtà sta sotto gli occhi di tutti.*" e rivolgendosi a chi non la pensa nello stesso modo scrive "*Siete quelli che qui dentro si riempono la bocca*" o "*dimostrando soltanto quello che si definisce analfabetismo funzionale, ovvero l'incapacità di comprendere, in questo caso, i fenomeni che vi circondano*" e ancora "*Dimostrate una pochezza di ragionamento senza precedenti, che denota come l'istruzione obbligatoria non serva a nulla*" dimostra già tutto....
Giuro che ho dovuto rileggere il post 3 volte, perchè non ci credevo...non sapevo se ridere o piangere....
A me questo sembra il post di un fanatico che aizza i suoi adepti contro chi non la pensa come lui!!!!!


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma basta co sta fuffa retorica...un concentrato di nulla che si basa sempre e solo sul concetto che siamo sotto attacco, sotto dittatura, e di volta in volta cambia il grande nemico oscuro, ma sempre c'è qualcuno che muove trame segrete con cui privarci di libertà o diritti...
> Sono anni e anni che sento sti discorsi, probabilmente li avranno fatti anche ai tempi di Chernobyl alcuni che "ma quali radiazioni pericolose, io non vedo nulla, è tutto un complotto per farci stare chiusi in casa e non mangiare il cibo dei nostri campi"..


Non mi meraviglia che tu non veda nulla.
D'altronde se li vedessi non staremmo qui a parlarne.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dagli alieni all'11 Settembre è sempre la stessa minestra di poteri occulti che vogliono privarci del sapere vero e ci vendono fandonie..


Oddio, dal 5G siamo arrivati agli alieni? Cosa non si fa per distogliere l'attenzione dal problema reale.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fino a ieri la cospirazione era delle big corporation che annullavano i governi eletti,


Ah quindi adesso il neocolonialismo è diventato una cospirazione?
Bella zio, dove hai vissuto fino ad adesso? Su Plutone?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> quando sono i governi a fare i lockdown con cui le corporation ci hanno rimesso miliardi allora la mano oscura cambia,


Ci hanno rimesso miliardi?
A me risulta che il lockdown abbia aumentato i profitti delle big corporation, anche a scapito della piccola e media impresa. Vedasi Just Eat o Deliveroo o simili che stanno cannibalizzando un settore.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma ci deve sempre essere qualcosa dietro..è così difficile accettare la realtà di un mondo che oggi presenta un conto salato all'umanità che si credeva padrona assoluta del globo?


Questa realtà te l'ha presentata il TG1 dopo il servizio del micio tommasino, o l'hai letta sul blog delle stelle?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qui non c'è nessun piano per privare nessuno di alcun diritto, c'è una limitazione di diritti resa necessaria dalle circostanze (diritti inventati dall'uomo, non dalla natura eh)..


Anche le misure prese dopo l'incendio del Reichstag avevano le stesse ESATTE motivazioni ufficiali.
Chissà come è andata a finire lì...



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> la cosa che non si vuole capire è che il GP non è uno strumento di controllo (per quello basterebbero i cellulari che usate 20 ore al giorno) ma un sistema di coercizione per portare più gente possibile a vaccinarsi, cosa che ci sta permettendo un ritorno alla vita (più o meno) normale..cosa che altrimenti sarebbe impossibile se i contagi (e i ricoveri) galoppassero come un anno fa..


Bravissimo, ora chiudi il libricino della propaganda di Draghi, fai un respiro profondo, posa il fiasco e guarda in faccia la realtà: il GP è la nuova tessera verde del partito che bisogna esporre. Tessera verde che non ha alcuna valenza se non quella di qualificare il soggetto, presso un allineamento ideologico alle direttive di un governo.
E i docenti allontanati e sospesi perché in classe hanno espresso le loro idee contrarie stanno lì a dimostrartelo.
Ma il punto è: quanto interesse hai a vedere la realtà per quello che è?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma del resto leggo perfino di negazioni sui numeri evidenti dei morti (nel 2020 oltre 100mila morti in più in Italia rispetto alla media del periodo 2015-2019 nonostante 2 mesi chiusi in casa senza incidenti stradali e morti sul lavoro) o sulla validità dei vaccini quando è palese come la vaccinazione stia funzionando (benché con tutti i limiti di un vaccino realizzato in fretta e furia per via dell'eccezionalità della situazione)


Le negazioni stanno nel momento in cui si dichiarano 150 mila morti da COVID.
Questa non è negazione. Non ci sono quei morti da COVID. E non lo dico io, l'ha detto l'Avvocatura dello Stato.
Lo Stato stesso ha ammesso che sono numeri gonfiati tra veri morti da COVID e gente che è morta di altro.
Quindi nel momento in cui tu o chi per te continua a sbandierare quel numero, sta facendo propaganda.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi qui abbiamo negazione di evidenze matematiche e negazione della scienza intesa come ricerca, ma i "fessi" sono gli altri, la massa in maggioranza perché siamo tutti topi dietro al pifferaio secondo qualcuno..


I partiti che formano la coalizione sono l'esatto emblema del livello medio di coscienza politica della popolazione.
D'altronde, perdonami, ma se voti PD o 5S o Lega o Articolo1 o Renzi o balle varie nel 2021 qualche problema devi pur averlo.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che poi ci possano essere situazioni che vanno chiarite è evidente, la gestione delle emergenze porta anche a commettere errori, questo lo sa chiunque gestisca emergenze grandi o piccole..ma sempre, nelle emergenze, prima ci si preoccupa di mettere la situazione in sicurezza, poi si indaga sulle colpe..


Certo, mettiamo in sicurezza con la tachipirina e vigile attesa?


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente a chi stai dando del voi? perchè non posso pensare che fai un post così contro tutti quelli che non la pensano come te...
> Poi già uno che inzia il post con "*Io non svelo niente a nessuno*", poi continua con "L*a realtà sta sotto gli occhi di tutti.*" e rivolgendosi a chi non la pensa nello stesso modo scrive "*Siete quelli che qui dentro si riempono la bocca*" o "*dimostrando soltanto quello che si definisce analfabetismo funzionale, ovvero l'incapacità di comprendere, in questo caso, i fenomeni che vi circondano*" e ancora "*Dimostrate una pochezza di ragionamento senza precedenti, che denota come l'istruzione obbligatoria non serva a nulla*" dimostra già tutto....
> Giuro che ho dovuto rileggere il post 3 volte, perchè non ci credevo...non sapevo se ridere o piangere....
> A me questo sembra il post di un fanatico che aizza i suoi adepti contro chi non la pensa come lui!!!!!


Allora, ti rispondo molto brevemente: la prossima volta che vuoi rispondere fai il favore a tutti di QUOTARE il testo altrui.
Le persone che prendono pezzi di frasi (la proposizione sull'istruzione continuava ben oltre il pezzo da te copia-incollato, e la prima frase dove si parlava di svelare era riferita ad una affermazione diretta della persona a cui rispondevo) per screditare l'avversario, sono persone che cercano di proposito di non entrare nel merito delle argomentazioni sfruttando un cavillo per partire con la denigrazione.
In sostanza, sei vile tanto quanto i giornalisti servi che fanno propaganda anziché fare informazione.

E con questa la chiudo qui, perché non meriti altra risposta.


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non svelo niente a nessuno. Se volessi dimostrare come tu sia intriso di propaganda, ci sarebbero ben altri argomenti che mi permetterebbero di smontare la tua marea di convinzioni da libro di scuola.
> E risparmiati il sarcasmo da finto istruito. La realtà sta sotto gli occhi di tutti. E il crollo dei sistemi democratici in nome di emergenze fittizie anche.
> Siete quelli che qui dentro si riempono la bocca di antifascismo e anti-manganelli e poi accettate tacitamente un GP, che non è uno strumento sanitario ma è uno strumento di coercizione del pensiero individuale, se usato come requisito per l'insegnamento e il lavoro, e soprattutto se usato come veicolo per allontanare coloro che hanno dichiarato essere scettici sulla vulgata del governo.
> 
> ...


Ma che uno non voglia vaccinarsi per paura è comprensibilissimo, è la cosa che davvero comprendo di più perché chiunque lo ha fatto ha avuto, almeno per 15 minuti, paura che succedesse qualcosa (fanatici a parte).
Ma puoi lavorare, andare al cinema, a cena ecc. anche facendoti un tampone (tieni conto che per me dovrebbero persino essere gratuiti se usati per lavoro), in quel caso che diavolo c'è che non va? le proteste sul green pass mi mandano in bestia per questo. Protestate per i prezzi suoi tamponi non per le fesserie. Secondo me uno che si fa il tampone ogni 3 giorni è anche più "sicuro" di uno vaccinato...


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Chissà se c'è anche l'elefantino che si fa mangiare dall'alligatore (sarebbe più corretto coccodrillo per essere realistici non condividendo lo stesso habitat) perchè qualche altro elefantino gli dice che è per il bene comune (l'alligatore sazio non sbrana gli altri) e quindi anche suo, anche perchè "non c'è mica altra soluzione" dato che c'è il coccodrillo e non si può mica stare a vita lontani dall'acqua. E lui va contento contento a fare il suo dovere ridendo in faccia ai pochi elefantini che gli fan presente che il giorno dopo l'alligatore avrà nuovamente fame e che farsi mangiare può avere effetti collaterali tipo la morte.


Gli elefantini sono gli uomini, gli alligatori sono quelli che decidono chi, a turno, può andare ad abbeverarsi nel luogo di abbeverata, gli uomini non sono capaci di vivere in natura e men che meno possono controllarla o usarla a piacimento, farlo è pericoloso ma quegli elefantini prima o poi dovranno andare a bere, dovranno scontrarsi con la selezione naturale che comprende pure bestie più grandi che hanno come istinto superiore quello di rimanere vicini a fonti d'acqua e cacciare chi solitamente si avvicina.
Non c'è pezza, la vita malata e distorta dell'uomo va avanti in una maniera simile ma senza seguire il corso della natura, non accettando la morte ma pregando per la salvezza, per essere salvato da chi decide chi può andare a bere e chi deve essere mangiato, l'uomo ha devastato la natura e non seguirà un percorso che permetterà a tutti gli essere viventi di non essere in pericolo, estinzione, una vita sempre peggiore per tantissime specie di animali, lo fa perché non vuole convivere con certe specie e perché anche lui come gli elefantini in natura non può vivere, il progresso è andato avanti seguendo alcune specifiche molto chiare, vita più semplice vita viziata e vita più lunga a discapito di tutto ciò che ci circornda, era chiaro che prima o poi saremmo arrivati ad una situazione simile, uso sfrenato del progresso, creazione di malattie, di virus presi in natura e utilizzati per interessi superiori, utilizzo diabolico del controllo, perché agli elefantini non è richiesto nessuno tipo di certificato, la loro salvezza è rimanere vivi e rispettare la natura, se rispettano la natura possono bere e sanno/non sanno che morire permetterebbe ad un'altra specie di sopravvivere, come la legge della natura nuda e cruda impone a TUTTI noi.
L'uomo non viene mangiato perché non c'è motivo, può essere utilizzato, condizionato, ridotto ad una pezza, sfruttato, ingannato e tutto quello che può subire mentalmente e che non gli permette di poter decidere la propria salvezza è la peggior morte possibile perché si arriva a dover rendere conto a qualcuno che gioca a fare Dio, come se fosse il capo della natura, il capo del mondo che gestisce tutti gli abbeverata e la carne, sono ragionamenti che in natura non trovi, così come non troverai mai un leone con miliardi di prede a suoi piedi perché a lui ne basta una e invece nel nostro mondo miliardi di persone non hanno nemmeno una preda mentre chi ha miliardi di € gestisce praticamente l'intera selvaggina, mettendo da parte e non condividendo, così si è creato il razzismo vero, quello che differenzia la specie umana e non segue la logica della natura, così si è creato il mondo contorto attuale che si è autodistrutto seguendo logiche che non avrebbero fatto altro che portare ad una distruzione dell'ambiente e una convivenza impossibile, con uomini diventati macchine, robot, dei pezzi di niente, incapaci anche solo di scegliere la propria acqua senza chiedere al coccodrillo se è buona, che avrebbero paura pure di una lucertola se qualcuno gli facesse credere che le lucertole uccidono l'uomo, allora le lucertole, gli elefantini e tutte quelle specie "deboli" si farebbero grosse risate se potessero sapere quello che ha combinato l'uomo nel suo progresso, si farebbero grandi risate se potessero osservare i nostri laghetti dove andiamo a bere e come li coordiniamo, se potessero sapere cosa vogliamo dire noi quando parliamo di salvezza divina o sanitaria (per loro è bere, sopravvivere, mangiare il giusto senza mettere niente da parte e cacciare rispettando l'animale morto quindi solo se c'è fame e non con l'intento di mettere da parte miliardi di prede morte cadute dal cielo).
L'uomo è intelligente sì, ma rispetto alle altre specie sarà sempre più debole e inferiore ed è per questo che gli animali si estingueranno presto, perché dovremo salvarci dai virus e non potremo pensare al resto, ciò che vive con noi e lo fa da immortale, perché loro non sanno cosa sia la morte e in base a questo vivono al 100% la loro vita senza essere condizionati dall'alligatore vicino al laghetto o da chi gli chiede il lasciapassare per poter bere dal fiume grande e lungo...


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma che uno non voglia vaccinarsi per paura è comprensibilissimo, è la cosa che davvero comprendo di più perché chiunque lo ha fatto ha avuto, almeno per 15 minuti, paura che succedesse qualcosa (fanatici a parte).
> Ma puoi lavorare, andare al cinema, a cena ecc. anche facendoti un tampone (tieni conto che per me dovrebbero persino essere gratuiti se usati per lavoro), in quel caso che diavolo c'è che non va? le proteste sul green pass mi mandano in bestia per questo. Protestate per i prezzi suoi tamponi non per le fesserie. Secondo me uno che si fa il tampone ogni 3 giorni è anche più "sicuro" di uno vaccinato...


Perché il problema è a monte.
Il Green Pass è uno strumento pericoloso perché ha dato facoltà al governo di allineare interi settori produttivi e intellettuali (la scuola in primis) a direttive politiche.
Se il tuo interesse è la vaccinazione, allora la rendi obbligatoria per legge. E la chiudiamo qui.

Ma inserire uno strumento coercitivo, no, perché è destabilizzante in una democrazia. Crea una serie di cittadini di serie A e serie B (i nuovi ariani), contrapposti tra loro. Crea un sistema di controllo da Gestapo dove anche chi solo non la pensa esattamente come il governo viene estromesso, anche su segnalazione di tanti piccoli Kapò che sono talmente assuefatti da questo stato di Polizia, che godono nel denunciare situazioni non piacevoli al governo.

E tutto questa senza alcuna assicurazione di sicurezza dal punto di vista sanitario.

La questione del prezzo dei tamponi, invece, paradossalmente passa in secondo piano.
Se è vero che dal lato materiale può sembrare più reale e concreta come minaccia, essa è da un punto di vista etico completamente di secondo ordine, in quanto il prezzo del tampone diventa un problema nel momento in cui io devo sottopormi ogni tot giorni per soddisfare i requisiti della tessera verde.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non mi meraviglia che tu non veda nulla.
> D'altronde se li vedessi non staremmo qui a parlarne.


Non hai manco capito cos'ho scritto...


Sam ha scritto:


> Oddio, dal 5G siamo arrivati agli alieni? Cosa non si fa per distogliere l'attenzione dal problema reale.


Ma capisci il concetto di esempio?..


Sam ha scritto:


> Ah quindi adesso il neocolonialismo è diventato una cospirazione?
> Bella zio, dove hai vissuto fino ad adesso? Su Plutone?


Non è una cospirazione, appunto per questo non può esserlo qualcosa che va contro gli interessi di chi muove le trame dei fili..semplicemente è scoppiata una cosa più grande perfino di chi muove "il vapore.".


Sam ha scritto:


> Ci hanno rimesso miliardi?
> A me risulta che il lockdown abbia aumentato i profitti delle big corporation, anche a scapito della piccola e media impresa. Vedasi Just Eat o Deliveroo o simili che stanno cannibalizzando un settore.


Non ci hanno rimesso solo i colossi del web e chi vive attorno a quel mondo..di certo ci hanno rimesso tutti gli altri, chiunque PRODUCA qualcosa ed è rimasto fermo 2/3 mesi e che adesso non trova i componenti per costruire...tra cui i microchip..guarda caso apple ha deciso di farseli in casa adesso


Sam ha scritto:


> Questa realtà te l'ha presentata il TG1 dopo il servizio del micio tommasino, o l'hai letta sul blog delle stelle?


Perché non è così? L'uomo che si credeva padrone di tutto con la sua tecnologia messo al tappeto nel suo modello economico da un virus invisibile...la prossima bastonata ce la daranno i danni climatici e anche lì qualcuno dirà che sono tutta un'invenzione dei media...


Sam ha scritto:


> Anche le misure prese dopo l'incendio del Reichstag avevano le stesse ESATTE motivazioni ufficiali.
> Chissà come è andata a finire lì...


Fai la morale a chi paragona covid alla guerra (mai fatto per altro) e questi sono gli esempi che porti tu...


Sam ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, ora chiudi il libricino della propaganda di Draghi, fai un respiro profondo, posa il fiasco e guarda in faccia la realtà: il GP è la nuova tessera verde del partito che bisogna esporre. Tessera verde che non ha alcuna valenza se non quella di qualificare il soggetto, presso un allineamento ideologico alle direttive di un governo.
> E i docenti allontanati e sospesi perché in classe hanno espresso le loro idee contrarie stanno lì a dimostrartelo.
> Ma il punto è: quanto interesse hai a vedere la realtà per quello che è?


Sei tu che vivi in un mondo immaginario senza nemmeno rendertene conto e costruisci castelli di teorie quando è tutto dannatamente semplice e basilare..ma è più bello pensare di vivere nella terra di mezzo e avere qualche Sauron da combattere...


Sam ha scritto:


> Le negazioni stanno nel momento in cui si dichiarano 150 mila morti da COVID.
> Questa non è negazione. Non ci sono quei morti da COVID. E non lo dico io, l'ha detto l'Avvocatura dello Stato.
> Lo Stato stesso ha ammesso che sono numeri gonfiati tra veri morti da COVID e gente che è morta di altro.
> Quindi nel momento in cui tu o chi per te continua a sbandierare quel numero, sta facendo propaganda.


Le stime sono quelle, e comunque ci sono 100mila morti in più della media dei 5 anni prima..sicuramente sono 100mila persone che avevano altre 10 patologie e si sono accordate per morire tutte nel 2020


Sam ha scritto:


> I partiti che formano la coalizione sono l'esatto emblema del livello medio di coscienza politica della popolazione.
> D'altronde, perdonami, ma se voti PD o 5S o Lega o Articolo1 o Renzi o balle varie nel 2021 qualche problema devi pur averlo.


chissà cosa voti tu.....immagino scheda nulla


Sam ha scritto:


> Certo, mettiamo in sicurezza con la tachipirina e vigile attesa?


No, con un vaccino che evita di finire in TI...


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non hai manco capito cos'ho scritto...


In realtà, era abbastanza chiaro cosa avessi scritto. Però ti faccio contento comunque.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma capisci il concetto di esempio?..


Un esempio stupido non è un esempio. Nel momento in cui metti sullo stesso piano le teorie del 5G con il GP stiamo parlando del nulla.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è una cospirazione, appunto per questo non può esserlo qualcosa che va contro gli interessi di chi muove le trame dei fili..semplicemente è scoppiata una cosa più grande perfino di chi muove "il vapore.".


Più grande?
Stiamo parlando dell'unica "pandemia" nella storia dell'umanità che ha ucciso una frazione infinitesimale di persone nel mondo, al punto che nemmeno nei continenti più poveri se ne sente l'effetto.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ci hanno rimesso solo i colossi del web e chi vive attorno a quel mondo..di certo ci hanno rimesso tutti gli altri, chiunque PRODUCA qualcosa ed è rimasto fermo 2/3 mesi e che adesso non trova i componenti per costruire...tra cui i microchip..guarda caso apple ha deciso di farseli in casa adesso


Cioè, tu stai davvero mettendo sullo stesso piano perdite minime e controllate delle corporation mondiali contro intere attività chiuse delle piccole e medie imprese, con risarcimenti fasulli dati a pioggia e senza criterio?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché non è così? L'uomo che si credeva padrone di tutto con la sua tecnologia messo al tappeto nel suo modello economico da un virus invisibile...la prossima bastonata ce la daranno i danni climatici e anche lì qualcuno dirà che sono tutta un'invenzione dei media...


L'uomo sta venendo messo al tappeto da un capitalismo deregolamentato. Non da un virus.
Specialmente QUESTO virus.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fai la morale a chi paragona covid alla guerra (mai fatto per altro) e questi sono gli esempi che porti tu...


Se tu paragoni il COVID alla guerra, nel modo in cui lo si paragona, commetti un errore: paragoni due eventi, uno potenzialmente critico per la popolazione (la guerra), poiché distrugge tutto ciò che compone una società civile oltre che ridurre i beni alimentari della popolazione, con una epidemia di una influenza un po' più forte che non ha fatto danni reali, ma che è stata sfruttata a dovere per interessi diversi da quelli sanitari.
Se proprio volessi paragonare il COVID alla guerra, allora dovresti paragonarlo alla guerra del Golfo: una guerra fatta con la scusa di armi di distruzione di massa, ma che celava interessi molto più liquidi e neri.

Detto ciò, l'esempio che io ti ho portato invece calza a pennello. In entrambi i casi ci sono state delle contingenze extra che hanno fatto sì che la maggioranza di governo allora presente spingesse per legislazioni speciali, che hanno alterato i diritti individuali del cittadino. Ergo, nel momento in cui dai la possibilità ad un governo di decidere arbitrariamente quando sia necessario togliere i diritti individuali, stai aprendo le porte all'autoritarismo.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei tu che vivi in un mondo immaginario senza nemmeno rendertene conto e costruisci castelli di teorie quando è tutto dannatamente semplice e basilare..ma è più bello pensare di vivere nella terra di mezzo e avere qualche Sauron da combattere...


L'importante è che tu ne sia convinto. Ai partiti che stanno lì serve esattamente questo.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le stime sono quelle, e comunque ci sono 100mila morti in più della media dei 5 anni prima..sicuramente sono 100mila persone che avevano altre 10 patologie e si sono accordate per morire tutte nel 2020


Sicuramente ci sono state persone che sono morte per COVID e persone che NON sono morte per COVID, ma che sono risultate positive ad un tampone.
Il punto è: quante di queste cause della morte sono state accertate? Nessuna, perché sono stati dichiarati tutti come morti per COVID, in malafede.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> chissà cosa voti tu.....immagino scheda nulla


Personalmente non sono rappresentato da nessuno dei partiti presenti sulle schede elettorali, ma proprio perché io ho sempre ragionato con l'idea che votare il meno peggio, fosse un po' come sostenere Provenzano piuttosto che Riina solo perché all'arresto aveva un sorriso più bello.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No, con un vaccino che evita di finire in TI...


Abbastanza opinabile, considerando che le cose non stanno realmente così, anche solo considerando la durata della protezione, che va scemando già dopo pochi mesi. E da qui i richiami continui.
Se ci aggiungi poi un GP la cui durata è completamente avulsa al ciclo di vitadel vaccino inoculato, poi...


----------



## mil77 (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Allora, ti rispondo molto brevemente: la prossima volta che vuoi rispondere fai il favore a tutti di QUOTARE il testo altrui.
> Le persone che prendono pezzi di frasi (la proposizione sull'istruzione continuava ben oltre il pezzo da te copia-incollato, e la prima frase dove si parlava di svelare era riferita ad una affermazione diretta della persona a cui rispondevo) per screditare l'avversario, sono persone che cercano di proposito di non entrare nel merito delle argomentazioni sfruttando un cavillo per partire con la denigrazione.
> In sostanza, sei vile tanto quanto i giornalisti servi che fanno propaganda anziché fare informazione.
> 
> E con questa la chiudo qui, perché non meriti altra risposta.


Premesso che ho quotato tutto il tuo testo integrale e quindi non ho idea di cosa stai parlando....ho poi riportato delle tue affermazioni che considero farneticanti....l'unica cosa che hai detto esatta è che non ho nessuna intenzione di entrare nel merito con chi scrive certe cose, con chi mi da "dell'analfabeta funzionale perché sono incapace di comprendere i fenomeni che mi circondano" cit., perché sarebbe solo tempo sprecato.


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché il problema è a monte.
> Il Green Pass è uno strumento pericoloso perché ha dato facoltà al governo di allineare interi settori produttivi e intellettuali (la scuola in primis) a direttive politiche.
> Se il tuo interesse è la vaccinazione, allora la rendi obbligatoria per legge. E la chiudiamo qui.
> 
> ...


Guarda su alcune questioni di principio posso anche concordare con te, ma l'alternativa qual è? non far niente? se è non fa niente mi piego alla tessera e almeno provo con quella. Di fondo c'è sempre la Pandemia e l'obiettivo di un ritorno ad una pseudo normalità.
Sono invece convinto che un tot di tamponi gratuiti al mese sarebbero un'iniziativa per andare incontro a chi ha più paura del vaccino e stemperare il clima di tensione, insieme all'abolizione della liberatoria sul vaccino.


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> *Premesso che ho quotato tutto il tuo testo integrale e quindi non ho idea di cosa stai parlando*....ho poi riportato delle tue affermazioni che considero farneticanti....l'unica cosa che hai detto esatta è che non ho nessuna intenzione di entrare nel merito con chi scrive certe cose, con chi mi da "dell'analfabeta funzionale perché sono incapace di comprendere i fenomeni che mi circondano" cit., perché sarebbe solo tempo sprecato.


Non mi risulta affatto considerando che ti ho anche fatto esempi di estrapolazioni di porzioni di un periodo.
Riguardo lo sprecare tempo, a me risulta che ne abbia già sprecato abbastanza così arrampicandoti sugli specchi.



danjr ha scritto:


> Guarda su alcune questioni di principio posso anche concordare con te, *ma l'alternativa qual è?* non far niente? se è non fa niente mi piego alla tessera e almeno provo con quella. Di fondo c'è sempre la Pandemia e l'obiettivo di un ritorno ad una pseudo normalità.
> Sono invece convinto che un tot di tamponi gratuiti al mese sarebbero un'iniziativa per andare incontro a chi ha più paura del vaccino e stemperare il clima di tensione, insieme all'abolizione della liberatoria sul vaccino.


L'alternativa oggi è riaprire. Fine.
Se qualcuno morirà di COVID, amen. Erano, sono e saranno sempre una quantità di persone infinitesimali.
E non lo dico io, lo dicono i numeri.
Le persone muoiono ogni giorno di ogni malattia possibile e non ci si è mai posto il problema. Solo per il COVID stiamo cercando di salvare l'impossibile. Solo per il COVID abbiamo i bollettini di guerra. Solo per il COVID guardiamo il numero di contagi, ma mai il numero di morti sulla base dei contagiati e sulla base della popolazione.
Ribadisco quanto detto tante e tante volte, se fosse davvero una malattia spietata, oggi non ci sarebbe nemmeno un africano in vita, considerando che lì non c'è l'acqua, figurarsi le mascherine o il distanziamento sociale.

Se poi, invece, il Governo vuole necessariamente tutti vaccinati, va bene. Lo dichiari mettendolo obbligatorio.
Lo ha già fatto in passato. Può farlo di nuovo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> la prossima bastonata ce la daranno i danni climatici e anche lì qualcuno dirà che sono tutta un'invenzione dei media...


Lo scrivo da anni, se vuoi ti scrivo già l' identikit di chi avrà da ridire sull' argomento cambiamenti climatici 

SPOILER: Sempre la stessa tipologia di individui ( parlo in generale, non necessariamente qui dentro)

Bisogna solo entrare nel vivo della problematica, poi vedrai.

Spero di essere già morto quando arriverà il culmine.

PS: idem come sopra, sull' antibiotico-resistenza se le scoperte scientifiche non staranno al passo.


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta affatto considerando che ti ho anche fatto esempi di estrapolazioni di porzioni di un periodo.
> Riguardo lo sprecare tempo, a me risulta che ne abbia già sprecato abbastanza così arrampicandoti sugli specchi.
> 
> 
> ...


E ti ritroveresti nel giro di qualche mese con gli ospedali saturi, perché il problema non è tanto nei morti ma appunto nelle saturazioni degli ospedali. Immagino che la soluzione siano le cure domiciliari e far morire le persone in casa così gli ospedali solo liberi. Scusami ma preferisco la dittatura sanitaria alla dittatura dell’edonismo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> L'alternativa oggi è riaprire. Fine.
> Se qualcuno morirà di COVID, amen. Erano, sono e saranno sempre una quantità di persone infinitesimali.
> E non lo dico io, lo dicono i numeri.


Esattamente come sta andando per il momento, con qualche ( eccessiva? inutile? ) precauzione.


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo da anni, se vuoi ti scrivo già l' identikit di chi avrà da ridire sull' argomento cambiamenti climatici
> 
> SPOILER: Sempre la stessa tipologia di individui ( parlo in generale, non necessariamente qui dentro)
> 
> ...


Sul clima non penso si possa dire nulla, perché il nucleo duro delle persone da te indicate ha dai 40 ai 60 anni e hanno valutato di persone i cambiamenti.

Ma sono sicuro che diranno, in ordine di bacatezza del cervello:


i cambiamenti climatici ci sono sempre stati non possiamo farci niente 
è colpa delle scie chimiche 
progetto arpa per il controllo climatico da parte dell’’élite mondiale


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sul clima non penso si possa dire nulla, perché il nucleo duro delle persone da te indicate ha dai 40 ai 60 anni e hanno valutato di persone i cambiamenti.
> 
> Ma sono sicuro che diranno, in ordine di bacatezza del cervello:
> 
> ...


Non conta solo l' età, ci sono altre caratteristiche ben precise.
Ma non si puo' scrivere, sarebbe complicato e darebbe il via a polemiche perchè facilmente mal interpretabile.

Comunque saranno sempre le stesse persone per modo di pensare e ideologie varie facilmente prevedibili.

Comunque il primo punto "i cambiamenti climatici ci sono sempre stati non possiamo farci niente" sarà assolutamente la frase numero uno 

Poi tu gli puoi pure trapiantare nel cervello i dati che dimostrano il contrario, ma sarà tutto stress sprecato.

Sulle altre vedremo, secondo me saranno solo due delle tante, ce ne sono altre altrettanto idiote ma non in apparenza, dando una parvenza di realistico.


----------



## mil77 (2 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta affatto considerando che ti ho anche fatto esempi di estrapolazioni di porzioni di un periodo.
> Riguardo lo sprecare tempo, a me risulta che ne abbia già sprecato abbastanza così arrampicandoti sugli specchi.


Allora penso che non sai come funziona il forum...perché se torni indietro nei post vedrai che nel mio messaggio delle ore 17.39 ho quotato tutto il tuo messaggio e ti ho risposto riprendendo tue affermazioni....per il resto arrampicarmi sugli specchi per che cosa? Non capisco di cosa stai parlando... forse non è chiaro delle tue teorie e delle tue tesi non mi interessa nulla, quello che sto contestando è che tu, x sostenere e difendere le tue tesi e le tue teorie, offendi gli altri, dando degli idioti a tutti quelli che non la pensano come te!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2021)

Direi di concluderla qui.

Tanto siete arrivati a quel punto della discussione in cui vi insultate e scannate tra di voi.
O chiudo o tempo una pagina e arrivano inevitabilmente i ban.


----------

